# ?   !!! ,  !

## hellman

28/07/2009    .    
     ,    ,       .         ,           .   ,          .   ,        , (    ,      ).     2     !        .           .       .     , ,    ,     5 .       .      

1.     16 .
2.     4 ,    6.00   28.07.2009
3.       18.00    .
4.    .   10 .
5.         ,   
6.    ,      ( )* +  .
7.     . (   )
8.        ,          .   "",     .
9.         . (  , ,   .. ).
10.       .
11.         .
12.     .
13.         ,         2 ,     .
14.    ,       ,     .
15.      .
16.         (            ).     ,      .
17.         ,      / .
18.           , (   )       .
19.  ,       ,      (    10 ).          10  ( ).          ,     ,  ,       15 .       .
20.                    10 ,   "",     .
21.   ,        ,       .    .
22.    2 .     ,      .    ,      4-,      ().      ,   .         . ,  ,     .      ,     10    2 . ,    ,  .

----------

